# old school system advice



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

I am gonna do my 2 gen 1 stroker 18's and 2 us amps usa-400's install in the next few months. For highs i'm gonna use my old zed made Planet audio amps. I was wondering if you guys think I would benefit from a preamp/eq, active crossover, or epicenter? I listen to mostly old school rap. I haven't messed with an active crossover for about 15 years, and I've only owned one POS digital eq/linedriver that I wasn't too impressed with. This will be a daily driven musical system.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd get a quality 3 or 4 way crossover (depending on if your HU has an adjustable crossover for a sub line out). 
Also, I consider an active eq important for a system. I have a PG 215ix in my car, but some higher end HUs have built in eqs that could eliminate the need for a seperate eq in a non competition setup (my pioneer fh-m5000p has a built in 13 band eq)


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

Any higher level head unit will have everything you need in an EQ and crossover.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

An Epicenter will cause a loss in output when used on bass heavy material.
It can produce massive output on stuff like Guns&Roses,Motley Crue and Ozzy.But I have to turn it off on Nelly,Godsmack and Limp bizkit or the subs just unload,flap and flutter.

Not good.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, cool. I kinda wanna run an old NIB head unit, maybe I will just get a new one. I have a Kenwood 991X in my closet


----------

